# new koi betta



## mattsbetta (Feb 22, 2019)

is this a show betta


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

No I can not tell by this picture if it is a show betta or not. I'm not the one to answer this question I would as indjo or Rainbo They have way more experience than I do . All I can say he is a very pretty boy.


----------



## teenientma (Feb 2, 2020)

This image is tad a bit tiny.  Can you please upload bigger one?


----------

